# Boston PD selection



## Liaison96 (May 25, 2018)

For anyone who might know what are chances for someone is Boston resident who scored in the 70s getting selected.


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

Not about what you score, just where you are on the list. I know it’s related, but saying you scored a 70 doesn’t say where you are on the list. 

If you’re anything below 400 on the list, I would say it’s unlikely you’ll even hear anything. Anything below a 300 and it’s unlikely you’ll get into the academy unless a lot of people in front of you were to slip up along the way. 

Good news is, we’re back on the exam in 2022, so you can take the exam again to try and up your score and position. Exam is going to be in March in 2022 as well, not in June like this year. Scores should be out by August of 2022 and a new list will be established on September 1st, 2022 next year for all municipalities that participate in the Civil Service (Only Munis not MSP)


----------



## Apooz (Sep 26, 2021)

DPH1992 said:


> Not about what you score, just where you are on the list. I know it’s related, but saying you scored a 70 doesn’t say where you are on the list.
> 
> If you’re anything below 400 on the list, I would say it’s unlikely you’ll even hear anything. Anything below a 300 and it’s unlikely you’ll get into the academy unless a lot of people in front of you were to slip up along the way.
> 
> Good news is, we’re back on the exam in 2022, so you can take the exam again to try and up your score and position. Exam is going to be in March in 2022 as well, not in June like this year. Scores should be out by August of 2022 and a new list will be established on September 1st, 2022 next year for all municipalities that participate in the Civil Service (Only Munis not MSP)





DPH1992 said:


> Not about what you score, just where you are on the list. I know it’s related, but saying you scored a 70 doesn’t say where you are on the list.
> 
> If you’re anything below 400 on the list, I would say it’s unlikely you’ll even hear anything. Anything below a 300 and it’s unlikely you’ll get into the academy unless a lot of people in front of you were to slip up along the way.
> 
> Good news is, we’re back on the exam in 2022, so you can take the exam again to try and up your score and position. Exam is going to be in March in 2022 as well, not in June like this year. Scores should be out by August of 2022 and a new list will be established on September 1st, 2022 next year for all municipalities that participate in the Civil Service (Only Munis not MSP)


The Boston PD list was just released….there not having another test in 6 months..


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

Apooz said:


> The Boston PD list was just released….there not having another test in 6 months..


Yes, we are...

So is every other municipality in the state..






Civil Service Examination Schedule


Firefighter, correction officer and police officer exams, including entry level and promotional level.




www.mass.gov





But please, feel free to continue to try and tell me how the department I work for operates......


----------



## alonzo401 (Dec 1, 2018)

Does anyone have any idea what the timeframe is? Orientation, BI, medical, PAT, etc.?


----------



## MassBorn (Apr 9, 2019)

DPH1992 said:


> Yes, we are...
> 
> So is every other municipality in the state..
> 
> ...


wait why is there another round of testing? I thought the police exam was every two years at a minimum. Is this just a money grab or……..?


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

MassBorn said:


> wait why is there another round of testing? I thought the police exam was every two years at a minimum. Is this just a money grab or……..?


In the past it has been every 2 years for City/Town and 4 years for State. This has been talked about with the Civil Service Division for years and for whatever reason they decided next year would be the start to offering the exam yearly. The reasons as to why? I don’t exactly know, but I’d venture to guess it has to do with a lack of interested applicants and the need to refresh the list more frequently than bi-yearly as a result of that. 

It’s not really another “round”. For people who took the 2021 exam, they can take the 2022 exam and if they score higher they will have their new high score replace their lower score from 2021 on the exam list, if they score lower then that lower score is thrown out. So for those of you who took the exam in 2021 there’s really not much to lose. 

That is my understanding of it at this time.


----------



## Apooz (Sep 26, 2021)

alonzo401 said:


> Does anyone have any idea what the timeframe is? Orientation, BI, medical, PAT, etc.?


No they keep the orientation secret until the email goes out


----------



## Apooz (Sep 26, 2021)

DPH1992 said:


> Yes, we are...
> 
> So is every other municipality in the state..
> 
> ...


My bad It’s usually every 2 years w fire and police alternating years


----------



## Apooz (Sep 26, 2021)

DPH1992 said:


> In the past it has been every 2 years for City/Town and 4 years for State. This has been talked about with the Civil Service Division for years and for whatever reason they decided next year would be the start to offering the exam yearly. The reasons as to why? I don’t exactly know, but I’d venture to guess it has to do with a lack of interested applicants and the need to refresh the list more frequently than bi-yearly as a result of that.
> 
> It’s not really another “round”. For people who took the 2021 exam, they can take the 2022 exam and if they score higher they will have their new high score replace their lower score from 2021 on the exam list, if they score lower then that lower score is thrown out. So for those of you who took the exam in 2021 there’s really not much to lose.
> 
> That is my understanding of it at this time.


Yes you are correct….you have to think how much money they make for the city off each test…100 bucks an individual….however less and less people have been taking it because cops are “evil” apparently to the woke individual


----------

